# New to OGF



## OldeGuy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone. 

I joined the OGF site in November. I am "OldeGuy" - that's what my son calls me.....my wife calls me Lyle (among other things). I have been mostly fishing with kids and grand kids - now I want to try to get out a little and do some fishing myself. I live in Akron. My immediate plan is to get up to Steelhead Country and and some fun with that!

I made it to the seminar at Gander on Saturday. I enjoyed seeing and listening to Big Daddy and everyone. OGF people are just as nice in person as they are on the board. I met Whaler a while back at ODNR in Portage Lakes at a Steelhead seminar. 

See ya'
OldeGuy


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

welcome aboard oldeguy. glad to have join in on thr fun.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome O.G.!!!!  WB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

welcome OG


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome OG! Great to hear Carl's mug isn't shying anyone away like it used to


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

I'm nicer than Bid Daddy is


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome, nice to have another "Olde guy" with me. Thanks for making the Gander gathering sorry we missed you but we were heading back to Columbus. We'll meet the next time we have an outing I'm sure.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to OGF....Glad to see some more Akron boys jump on....I am akron myself.

flash-----------------------out


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,I just joined the ogf earlier this month.My name is Ted like the rest of you all I love to hunt &fish.I'm also aLIFE MEMBER OF THE NAFC.That is how I found this site.Right now I'm just looking over the site to get a feel how things work.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

im a lifer at NAFC too, welcome to the site!!!!!!!


----------

